# I Hate my Edge 510



## Mike679 (Apr 12, 2004)

Got a Garmin Edge 510 for Xmas this past year. Worked great out of the box, paired up with my phone and all was well for the first several weeks. Then it wouldn't pair with the phone and erased all of my data. Tried reloading the app - that didn't work. Tried pairing it with an iPad, that didn't work either. Ok, I'll just use the USB cable, no biggie. Oh wait, now it's not recognized by Strava. Worked around that by exporting the file from Garmin Connect. An unnecessary step since I'm not a huge Garmin Connect fan, but again, no biggie. 

Then today rolls around, I go for a 30 mile road ride, go through my plug in download routine and Garmin Express tells me I need some time zone update or another, but it won't update. Now the whole unit seems to have gone haywire. Tried a master reset, but the unit flat out just seems shot. Can't get to the screen that displays speed, time, etc. settings are all messed up and won't save. Going to call Garmin tomorrow, but has anyone else had these types of major issues?

Had a 305 for six years and it was basically flawless for what it was - never had problems anywhere near this. Very disappointed with the 510.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Did you contact Garmin for warranty?


----------



## Mike679 (Apr 12, 2004)

Have an email into product support now. Tried calling but they said it would be 30-35 minutes before I would be able to speak with someone. I'm sure that whatever the issue is it's surmountable - just a tad annoyed is all.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Garmin Express and Garmin Connect Modern is totally f****** by Garmin. There are 40-50 new posts a day of what does not work from frustrated users. For the most part, there are no answers or support. Garmin websites tend to screw things up. 

Get rid of Express and go back to the Communicator plug in; opt out of Modern back to Classic. It will work just fine. It is not your 510, but the Garmin website and Express in particular.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Not to pile on Garmin too much, but there have been some issues with the "site formerly known as garmin connect".

For starters, their Strava-challenging segment option isn't working... at all. 

I don't even use the communicator plug-in anymore... the Edge500 quickly mounts as a drive on the PC, and I just dump the most recent file into Strava manually, which is far faster than having the website (either GC or Strava's) find it automatically.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

I was having the same issues as you and I plugged it into my computer and formatted it. Fixed everything. Hopefully it'll work for you also.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of problems. Have you updated to the 3.10 or whatever the latest software is? That seemed to actually help some of my problems.

The only real issue I've had has been w/ the Bluetooth pairing. Works sometimes, doesn't work others. It is better now that I have a new phone, but still about 50/50.

What do you mean about Strava not recognizing it? I am uploading all my rides directly to Strava about once a week when I plug it in to recharge. They haven't changed something in the last week, have they?

Yeah, the Garmin connect site sucks.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Formatting helped all the issues I was having.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

I think all the updates created more and more issues until mine became unusable.


----------



## Mike679 (Apr 12, 2004)

When you say formatting, how did you do that? Garmin got back to me via email and told me to delete some files, but the thing is still totally messed up. Waiting to hear back yet again. Using the Strava app in the meantime on my phone to track my rides.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Map My Ride + Android cellphone = Reliable, since 2009.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

To format it I just plugged it into my computer and it recognized it as a drive. I then did a fat 32 format on it and volla every thing has been flawless since. Give it a shot bet it works for you too.


----------



## Mike679 (Apr 12, 2004)

Idshooter said:


> To format it I just plugged it into my computer and it recognized it as a drive. I then did a fat 32 format on it and volla every thing has been flawless since. Give it a shot bet it works for you too.


That did the trick. The time was wrong, but I was able to fix that through searching the Garmin forum, though. Still won't pair with my phone, but I can work on that.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad that worked for you. Try fixing the pairing issue by deleting the app from the phone then reinstall it. If that still doesn't work try doing a factory reset of the phone. I've fixed pairing issues a few times with the uninstall/reinstall and that has done the trick for me.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

Idshooter said:


> Glad that worked for you. Try fixing the pairing issue by deleting the app from the phone then reinstall it. If that still doesn't work try doing a factory reset of the phone. I've fixed pairing issues a few times with the uninstall/reinstall and that has done the trick for me.


This same process worked for me in getting my 510 to pair with my iPhone.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Does your iphone make you "allow" the connection? Mine has always done that but I can't figure out why or if there is a global override. 

As it is now, mine makes me reboot the phone and the gps to make a phone upload. I'm going to try the app delete trick....again.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm running on a Motorola droid maxx.


----------



## Mike679 (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, I've tried doing the uninstall/delete the app maneuver, but haven't yet had any success. I have an iPhone 5 and I'm a bit hesitant to go doing a factory reset until I know how to back up my contacts, music, and so forth. Not sure it's the phone, though, because it won't pair with my iPad either.


----------

